# Help with identification



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey all im new here... I recently found an abandoned car in the woods near my house, its been there for a long time by the looks of it. I'm thinking about pulling it out and trying to salvage it. I know it is a 69 convertable GTO, but its just a shell no motor or anything else. How can i find out what motor was in it specifically and more info on the car. i have the VIN and Cowl tag numbers but ive had no luck completely decoding them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

GTO VIN Decoding

Try this website. The VIN will verify GTO/Lemans and where it was built followed by production number. Hopefully you will find it begins with a 242. Good Luck. 

We all wish we could abandoned Pontiacs...


----------



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

well the vin is 242679B131861


----------



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

i know its a 1969 convertable GTO but its just a shell i would like to know what motor it came with when it was built and such. is there any way to figure that out
as far as i can tell it has a 8cyl engine but doesnt specify which and there was less than 100000 made lol


----------



## gryffyn (Dec 13, 2011)

Cowl Tag

BODY BY FISHER
4
ST 69 24267 BAL537993 BDY
TR 258 40 B PNT
11 B 063765


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only way is to send the VIN # to PHS and pay the money. They will tell you every option the car had from the factory.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like 69' vert, mayfair maize with black vinyl top and black interior. like Rukee said you will need PHS to find out the details

Be fore warned depending where your at, abandoned cars can be difficult to title and it will cost 40,000 to do a good resto on that car (more than it will be worth when done).

There are a few on here who have taken on cars that were halfway if the ground (TMP, Torqued455) check out their threads to see whats in store for you.

this will help with decoding

http://www.oldride.com/library/1969_pontiac_gto.html

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gryffyn said:


> i would like to know what motor it came with when it was built


The motor should be a 400 and according to the data plate it appears to have been built the second week of November 1968.

There are several variations of the 400 which were available for 69, the best information can be obtained thru PHS as others have posted above.


----------

